# Order: 070815-181316-5486



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi John,

Just placed the order, so just letting you know it went through smoothly, no errors or anything. :thumb:

Cheers for the help through PM,

Mark


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Received today John :thumb:

Nice and fast delivery, even after all the site problems, lots of contact throughout. As always, top notch :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback, glad you got it all ok


----------

